# Sich Steamspiele giften lassen: illegal?



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

hallo, ich würde gerne von euch wissen, ob ihr wisst wie es bei der Plattform Steam aussieht, wenn man sich ein Spiel, welches man Uncut haben möchte giften lässt. Dies wäre dann natürlich von einem richtigen Österreicher oder russen und nicht ich selbst der das mit proxy oder ähnlichem versucht 
Gibt es da irgendwelche unterschiede aus welchem land die spiele gegiftet werden oder ist das egal?


----------



## KastenBier (4. März 2013)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es sich dabei um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt. Oftmals bekommt man die Spiele aus den USA wesentlich günstiger als hier in der EU, daher bist du nicht der erste der das probiert und auch aktiv betreibt. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass mal jemand für das giften selber gesperrt wurde.

Es gibt auch in den USA oder generell im Ausland viele Leute, die dir gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis Spiele schenken. Meist sind diese dann immernoch günstiger als der Europreis. Informationen dazu gibts im Netz.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. März 2013)

Moin und willkommen im Forum! 

"Illegal" ist in diesem Zusammenhang wohl das falsche Wort. Mit "illegal" wird zumeist eine strafrechtliche Seite verbunden. Es wäre hier richtiger das Wort "vertragswidrig" zu verwenden. Denn es kommt einzig und alleine auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (= Vertrag/AGB) von Steam an. Diese sehen vor, dass du überschüssige Lizenzen (= Steam-Spiele) an deine Freunde verschenken (= "gift") kannst. Ein Verstoß gegen die Nutungsbedingungen liegt jedoch vor, wenn jemand die Lizenzen gegen Geld verkauft. Das schließt im Zweifel auch den Fall ein, dass du deinem Freund Geld gibst damit dieser die Lizenzen für dich kauft. Aber auch den Fall, dass eine Lizenz gegen eine andere Lizenz getauscht wird (= Tauschgeschäft). 

Es muss sich daher explizit um eine Schenkung, sprich ohne jede Gegenleistung des anderen, handeln. 

Da du das Thema Uncut-Spiele ansprichst, kommt hier aber eine strafrechtliche Seite in Betracht. Das hat aber mit Steam nichts mehr zu tun und betrifft nur das Verhältnis zwischen Schenker und Beschenkten. Gleichzeitig ist das vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob die Lizenz verkauft oder verschenkt wurde. Nach den deutschen Jugendschutzbestimmungen kann sich der Schenker strafbar machen, wenn er eine Lizenz über indiziertes Spiel an einen Minderjährigen weitergibt. 

Hier habe ich mehr dazu geschrieben: 
Indizierte Spiele: Wie kommen Wolfenstein 3D, Doom und Co. auf die BPjM-Liste?
Indizierte Spiele: Kauf und Import von Spielen auf Liste A und B in der Praxis - Plus: Problematik bei Steam-Gifts


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es sich dabei um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt. Oftmals bekommt man die Spiele aus den USA wesentlich günstiger als hier in der EU, daher bist du nicht der erste der das probiert und auch aktiv betreibt. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass mal jemand für das giften selber gesperrt wurde.
> 
> Es gibt auch in den USA oder generell im Ausland viele Leute, die dir gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis Spiele schenken. Meist sind diese dann immernoch günstiger als der Europreis. Informationen dazu gibts im Netz.


 
NOCH betreibe ich es nicht xD
Ja ich habe auch schon von vielen gehört aber wollte mich erstmal vorher informieren bevor ich meinen account verliere!





Pokerclock schrieb:


> Moin und willkommen im Forum!
> 
> "Illegal" ist in diesem Zusammenhang wohl das falsche Wort. Mit "illegal" wird zumeist eine strafrechtliche Seite verbunden. Es wäre hier richtiger das Wort "vertragswidrig" zu verwenden. Denn es kommt einzig und alleine auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (= Vertrag/AGB) von Steam an. Diese sehen vor, dass du überschüssige Lizenzen (= Steam-Spiele) an deine Freunde verschenken (= "gift") kannst. Ein Verstoß gegen die Nutungsbedingungen liegt jedoch vor, wenn jemand die Lizenzen gegen Geld verkauft. Das schließt im Zweifel auch den Fall ein, dass du deinem Freund Geld gibst damit dieser die Lizenzen für dich kauft. Aber auch den Fall, dass eine Lizenz gegen eine andere Lizenz getauscht wird (= Tauschgeschäft).
> 
> ...


 
Mit "illegal" meinte ich die sache mit dem agb verstoß. 
also wenn es kein geschäft (tausch/kauf) ist dann darf man es ohne mit irgendwelchen konsequenzen (account deaktivierung) betreiben?
naja das war jetzt nur ein beispiel mit dem uncut das man es an keinen u 18 schenken darf erklärt sich ja für mich zumindest von selbst.


Also würdet ihr sagen, dass man sich ohne bedenken spiele giften lassen kann?


----------



## KastenBier (4. März 2013)

Eine hundertprozentige Garantie wird dir hier niemand geben. Ich würde das Ganze aber als unbedenklich einstufen, solange es im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Eine hundertprozentige Garantie wird dir hier niemand geben. Ich würde das Ganze aber als unbedenklich einstufen, solange es im Rahmen bleibt.


 
natürlich kann man nie 100% irgendwas sagen
werd ich jetzt aber in zukunft auch betreiben 

Hat sonst noch jemand eine meinung oder erfahrungen mit steamgifts?


----------



## Pokerclock (4. März 2013)

Bitte keine Doppelposts fabrizieren oder den Thread pushen.


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2013)

Für einen Deutschen gibt's es seitens Steam keine Probleme wenn er sich die Spiele z.B. aus Österreich schenken lässt, weil A die gleiche Preisstruktur wie D hat, somit fühlt sich Valve nicht hintergangen.

Lässt man sich hingegen etwas aus bsp. den USA schenken, so fühlt sich Valve hintergangen, weil der Europäer weniger Geld als eigentlich nötig für das Spiel geblecht hat. Es wurden auch schon spieler und Gifter aus der D/USA-Beziehung gesperrt. Natürlich sind das eher Einzelfälle, hab mir auch schon 2 Sachen giften lassen. Mein Steam-Account ist immer noch da..

Lässt du dir was von nem Ösi schenken, interessiert das Valve kein Stück, denen geht's nur ums Geld und nicht wirklich um Jugendschutz.


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bitte keine Doppelposts fabrizieren oder den Thread pushen.


 
Ok, entschuldigung



Thallassa schrieb:


> Für einen Deutschen gibt's es seitens Steam keine Probleme wenn er sich die Spiele z.B. aus Österreich schenken lässt, weil A die gleiche Preisstruktur wie D hat, somit fühlt sich Valve nicht hintergangen.
> 
> Lässt man sich hingegen etwas aus bsp. den USA schenken, so fühlt sich Valve hintergangen, weil der Europäer weniger Geld als eigentlich nötig für das Spiel geblecht hat. Es wurden auch schon spieler und Gifter aus der D/USA-Beziehung gesperrt. Natürlich sind das eher Einzelfälle, hab mir auch schon 2 Sachen giften lassen. Mein Steam-Account ist immer noch da..
> 
> Lässt du dir was von nem Ösi schenken, interessiert das Valve kein Stück, denen geht's nur ums Geld und nicht wirklich um Jugendschutz.


 
Also meinst du, wenn ich mir etwas aus russland giften lasse dann kann es zu einem "problem" werden?


----------



## KastenBier (4. März 2013)

giftflasccche schrieb:


> Ok, entschuldigung
> Also meinst du, wenn ich mir etwas aus russland giften lasse dann kann es zu einem "problem" werden?


 
Wie ich schon sagte, solange sich das im Rahmen verhält, wirds auch nicht auffallen. Ich würde es nur eben nicht "übertreiben".


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, solange sich das im Rahmen verhält, wirds auch nicht auffallen. Ich würde es nur eben nicht "übertreiben".


 
Natürlich kannst du das jetzt nicht so genau sagen, aber was wäre "übertrieben"?
wenn jetzt bald das ostersale kommt und ich mir da 20 spiele hole wäre das schon übertrieben?


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2013)

giftflasccche schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das jetzt nicht so genau sagen, aber was wäre "übertrieben"?
> wenn jetzt bald das ostersale kommt und ich mir da 20 spiele hole wäre das schon übertrieben?


 
Definitiv. Das wäre sehr auffällig. 
VA aus Russland, da dort die Spiele auch deutlich günstiger sind als hier.


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Definitiv. Das wäre sehr auffällig.
> VA aus Russland, da dort die Spiele auch deutlich günstiger sind als hier.


 
Hmm, aber ob das dann bei so einem riesigen sale dann auffällt ist doch schon heftig wenn das dann auffällt, wenn täglich mehrere millionen gekauft werden


----------



## KastenBier (4. März 2013)

giftflasccche schrieb:


> Hmm, aber ob das dann bei so einem riesigen sale dann auffällt ist doch schon heftig wenn das dann auffällt, wenn täglich mehrere millionen gekauft werden


 
Aber mit 20 Spielen die auf einen einzelnen Account überschrieben werden, wärst du wiederum ziemlich auffällig in den Statistiken. Die haben da schon spezielle Mechanismen um solche Sachen auszulesen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2013)

Valve weiß was da abläuft und weiß sicher auch von wo nach wo die Spiele gegiftet werden.
Also wird das schon aufallen, da sonst sicher nicht so vile von Rus nach DE giften.


----------



## giftflasccche (4. März 2013)

Hmm, schon möglich. Wenn es um geld geht dann sieht sie alle immer sehr aktiv und passen auf xD
wobei ich auch wiederum glaube das es doch sehr viele gibt die sich was giften lassen aber in dieser größen ordnung warscheinlich nicht da habt ihr recht!

Ps. wieder schön zu lesen: "Hinweis: Capcom verlangt, dass das Spiel mit einer IP-Adresse aus Deutschland weder installiert noch aktualisiert werden kann. " (Dead Rising 2)


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Kurz zum Giften aus Russland:

Ich habe diese Möglichkeit lange Zeit nicht betrachtet und bin schließlich auf jemanden gestoßen, der gerne giftet. Natürlich verlangt er einen kleinen Aufpreis + Paypalgebühren. Aber der preis ist dann meist immer noch bei gerade mal um die max. 60% des DE Preises. 
Nun aber zur Gefahr:
Was passieren kann, und bei ihm bereits einige Male geschehen sein soll, ist, dass Valve den Account von dem Gegiftet wurde sperrt und diesen überprüft. Bei Ihm war es daher meist so, dass er seine Daten verifizieren musste. Anschließend wurde sein Account wieder freigeschaltet. Dabei ist ein entscheidender Punkt zu beachten: Er (in DE lebend) besitzt eine (glaube) russische  Kreditkarte und hat daher weniger Probleme. Er sagte mir (bei Nachfrage, wie er denn die Sperrgefahr gering hält), dass durch die Nutzung bspw. einer deutschen Kreditkarte, die Gefahr erheblich größer sei.


----------

